# Ищу ноты вальс из к/ф "Любовь и голуби" В. Левашов



## tahti (29 Янв 2012)

Пожалуйста,помогите найти этот вальс,заранее благодарна!
[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Авг 2017)

Читая страницы прошлых лет,нашего форума.Справка:поиск, 2012г., послед.посещение:*tahti-*-  17-12-2016г.
*Вальс* (из к-фильма *"Любовь и голуби"* ) автор: *В.Левашов*.Переложение *А.Кондакова                        *С уважением  -   Kosthenko/
                                                   P/S:  тему можно закрыть.


----------

